# Gen 1 Lowrance hds



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

Does anyone live near akron own a Lowrance hds gen 1 unit. I'm having trouble transferring files from my old unit. Lowrance rep said it maybe a format issue so I would like go check on the older unit. Pm me if u have one and don't mind!


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

I am not a Low guy but here is alternative thing or two to try...
Take your Gen 1 data over to your PC... look at the file name there (data.usr ??).
Do the same with your new unit -- create a WP with it and then save off to the Card. Take a look at that name... does this Gen of Low still use the same name? You can use something like GPSbabel to convert from one format to another. (You can use GPSbabel to validate your Gen 1 data also -- convert that .usr file to a .txt format and the open it with Notepad to eyeball that data to see if it is anything like you expected should be there.) If nothing else you might just learn something about how Low stores their WP data. Good Luck!


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

I have the lowrance insight planner software. I may be able to convert it to newer format for you, if you would like. would have to email the files to me. just a thought.


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

How big of an SD card are you trying to use?

My Gen 1 HDS-7 wouldn't recognize an 8GB card when I tried to copy files but worked with a 2GB card.

I was moving WP's from a Gen 1 HDS-7 to a Gen 2 HDS-8.


----------

